# Big bass caught twice



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Caught this nice one on Saturday with a jig n pig. Monday fishing with a buddy and he catches the same fish with a chatter bait in the same spot. The fish has only one eye so easy to identify.

The beds were being prepared with the males beginning to gaurd and the females off a little. I think the next few weeks before the full moon triggers the main spawn is the best chance at real trophy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I guess that would be a vote for catch and release. Nice fish!


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Monster fish! He must be getting sick and tired of being abducted by the aliens and the other bass just won't believe his story


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

That is a nice fish!


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

Great catch, only having one eye doesn't seem to slow her down at all


----------

